
Inside the Wall Street Journal's Ethnicity Prediction Calculator - danso
https://source.opennews.org/en-US/articles/inside-wall-street-journals-pre/
======
danso
The article links to this, but it's worth highlighting that the agency (the
Consumer Finance Protection Bureau) that created this analysis has a Github
repo for their work:

[https://github.com/cfpb/proxy-methodology](https://github.com/cfpb/proxy-
methodology)

They have also published their methodology here:
[http://files.consumerfinance.gov/f/201409_cfpb_report_proxy-...](http://files.consumerfinance.gov/f/201409_cfpb_report_proxy-
methodology.pdf)

------
sosuke
[http://graphics.wsj.com/ally-settlement-race-
calculator/](http://graphics.wsj.com/ally-settlement-race-calculator/)

"Note: Hispanic may be of any race." sounds like cheating

~~~
rmxt
Hispanic identity, in the eyes of the U.S. Census Bureau, is not a question of
race. It's a categorization that they've taken to using for whatever purpose.
The WSJ is merely using the available data and qualifying it in the same way
that the Census does.

In short, race is a drop-down selection menu, while "Hispanic?" is a separate
y/n question, with certain sub-groupings. How does the WSJ presentation of the
information amount to cheating?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic#Definitions_in_the_Un...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hispanic#Definitions_in_the_United_States)

Relevant 2010 Census questions:

Is Person 1 of Hispanic, Latino, or Spanish origin? (checkboxes for: "No", and
several for "Yes" which specify groups of countries)

What is Person 1's race? (checkboxes for 14 including "other". One possibility
was "Black, African Am., or Negro".)

~~~
sosuke
Thanks, I never thought to look it up I appreciate the straight forward
answer.

